# Exercise



## 18569 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey there!My IBS (IBS-D, though it alternates) had been flaring up really badly since Spring semester started, mostly due to less sleep and more stress. But I've been going to the gym regularly for the last few weeks, and I've had a GREAT improvement in my IBS symptoms. I used to work out very regularly, but I had gotten out of the habit over the last year or two. I had forgotten how much exercise helped my IBS before!It's hard to motivate yourself to get to the gym, especially if you're feeling sick all the time or are really busy with school, but it has helped me a LOT. (Not to mention I'm looking more toned and feeling more energetic!)Just wanted to share, maybe it will help someone else out.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thats great!Maybe its because Exercise releases endorphins in your brain that make you feel better? Im not sure. But i think if you can motivate yourself to do it, then any exercise is going to be healthier!Well done you!


----------



## sancha (Dec 25, 2005)

good to hear something is working out for you. when ever i work out my symptoms seam to get better, i always wonderded if there was alink, i guess i will keep on trying to workout


----------



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

I find that exercising greatly reduces my IBS symptoms. If i have school or something important to do on a particular day I go to the gym for about an hour before.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome ss


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

> quote:It's hard to motivate yourself to get to the gym, especially if you're feeling sick all the time or are really busy with school


thats what is happening with me,i dont go out a lot,and when i do i feel something inside of me is calling to go back home,like my mind is always busy with something,i've become more punctual with eating my meals,







god i love 'weekends'


----------



## 19006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I've found that exercising really helps me too - even just running for 15 or 20 mins is enough to make me feel much better (and happier - love endorphins!!!)


----------



## 16428 (Jan 3, 2006)

For me going to the gym regularly does help a huge amount! Also is good for your body and mind, helps you keep focused and reach goals! Would reccomend to everyone to try and do some sort of physical excersize, does not have to involve joining a gym or club, as some find that to much stress. Can be just running or walking in a park or even a sport?Well done, hope everything goes well!


----------

